# What?



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

An someone tell me what breed this is I know it's a rooster but what breed? People say hybird but someone on has to know


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That sure does look like a Red Sex Link Male, the Females are light red with creamy bottoms. When they are peeps the boys are white and the girls are red, so you can "sex" them by color. Hence "Sex-Link".

And yes, it's a hybrid. There are various kinds, with different names its basically a Rhode Island Red or New Hampshire Red Rooster mated to a white hen, a Delaware, a Sussex, Leghorn or a Rhode Island White. When the babies hatch they are color specific to their gender, making sexing the straight run peeps quite simple. You can do the same with a RIR Rooster and a barred Rock hen and the boy babies have a white dot on their heads. I believe this is called a Black Sex Link.


----------

